
“Link In Bio” is a slow knife - rahuldottech
https://anildash.com/2019/12/10/link-in-bio-is-how-they-tried-to-kill-the-web/
======
spurls
Plus who can be bothered to chase that link down... A user has to be really
thirsty to loose their place non their feed to dig for a link

------
thecopy
I dont get the premise. Whats the difference between a link in the bio and a
link in the post?

~~~
onreact
Nobody clicks the bio links. Instagram has "a billion" of users yet traffic
from them is non-existent.

They keep users in their walled garden but preventing linking out.

On the open Web you are allowed to link when and where you like. That's a huge
difference.

